# Keith Fenner-Turn Wright Machine Works



## John Conroy (Jan 27, 2020)

I've been watching Keith's videos for quire a few years now and I have learned a ton from him. I appreciate his old school, staight forward, no bs way of doing things. He has mentioned his wife, Vanessa in many of his videos. I guess Keith and Vanessa have decided to part ways by way of divorce. Keith has posted a video requesting help so he can re-establish his business in a new location. I just watched the latest video and it is pretty clear to me that Keith has been financially and emotionally gutted by the divorce. He had started a Gofundme page to ràise capital to get his new shop running. If you are interested in helping him, here is a link to the latest video and the Gofund me page.






https://www.gofundme.com/f/the-move-turn-wright-machine-works


----------



## PeterT (Jan 27, 2020)

I saw that last night. Going to throw him a donation. He got me out of a bind on my lathe shaft. A+ guy who has put a lot into the metal community.


----------



## Everett (Jan 27, 2020)

I've learned a lot from what he's shared, so I'm in.  It almost hurt watching the video as you can see how devastated he is.  At least he's getting set up in a new location and not having to fold it up.  It will be interesting to see how he moves through this and carries on, hopefully he can have joy again sooner rather than later.  I think that the YouTube community, as well as the hobbyist community, coming around him will help him with that.


----------



## Janger (Jan 27, 2020)

850 guys have donated $50k ! I’m in for $10


----------



## Janger (Jan 27, 2020)

We could start a go fund me to buy all those red machines and open a working museum.


----------

